

PR2 autonomously pairing socks - ximeng
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFkIHPrzS_8

======
ximeng
More laundry automation:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMBOwWEPUbc&feature=relat...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMBOwWEPUbc&feature=related)

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glAXAMonops&feature=relat...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glAXAMonops&feature=related)

And getting beers from the fridge:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3Cq0sy4TBs>

